# Alcuni problemi audio + amule + vlc + webcam logitech

## niugentoo

Ciao a tutti sono nuovo del forum e di gentoo, premetto che questa nn è la mia prima esperienza linux, sapevo che gentoo non è fra le più semplici, e quindi mi sono fatto un po' di esperienza prima con altre distro e prima di usare gentoo ho anche provato sabayon che è basata su di essa, chiedo anche scusa del titolo lungo, ma cerco di postarvi vari problemi tutti insieme per non aprire troppi topic, e spero anche che le mie domande non siano già state postate, ho dato un occhiata e non mi sembra di averle trovate.

Allora iniziamo, come prima cosa ho qualche problemino con l'audio, non sento i suoni di sistema, per quello non capisco xke ma fa come gli pare...con arts non si sentono, allora avevo provato a usarne uno esterno, ieri magia si sentivano, oggi magia non si sentono più di nuovo, ne con arts ne con uno esterno...ma oggi quello esterno nn ne vuole sapere, xke i wav con arts si sentono con quello esterno, per giunta play, no!! e si tratta degli ogg, che tra l'altro non si sentono neanche con arts, sto provando a ricomilare kdemultimedia con il supporto vorbis, le sto provando tutte. Questo è uno, un altro è ke amsn si sente solo quando gli pare a lui, ma prevalentemente non si sente nulla, metto librerie snack e si sente solo all'inizio, poi improvvisamente smette di sentirsi, e non si sente più neanche con play, quindi l'audio si sente, ma non quello di amsn e come detto neanche quelli di sistema! Altro problema, se attacco la webcam, esattamente una logitech quickcam pro for notebook alsa me la carica di default credendo sia una scheda audio, e quindi non mi carica l'audio all'avvio in quel caso...e quindi mi tocca dare alsaconf per fare tornare l'audio, e per quanto riguarda la webcam in questione non va, con sabayon che era sempre una gentoo, funzionava installando linux-uvc compilando il driver scaricato dal sito berilos dell'uvc e dando modprobe uvcvideo, e il tutto funzionava, ora mi ha funzionato solo una volta con un programma chiamato videoview, ora non va più neanche quello xke non mi rileva il dispositivo video, ma quando una volta me lo aveva rilevato, non andava su amsn, cosa che con sabayon invece andava, e pure bene, stessa versione tra l'altro.

Ora andiamo su amule, quando provo a lanciarlo, il programma si compila e si installa, sembrerebbe senza intoppi, la versione in questione è la 2.2.0 versione cvs, da questo errore:

This binary requires you to use the flag --even-if-lfroen-complains-this-will-stay and only if you're very sure of it. Warning: If you're lfroen, you might find this annoying. That pleases me.

E non so proprio che fare...è un problema molto strano!

Per quanto riguarda vlc, sto tentando e ritentando ma ha problemi a partire...quello nuovo in qualche modo ero riuscito a farlo partire ma non funzionava niente...se facevo apri nn succedeva nulla...se facevo preferenze pure...ora sto provando a riemergerlo e vediamo che succede...

Un ultimissima cosa, come mai alcuni programmi sono in inglese? Mi spiego meglio, so che in alcuni programmi ho sbagliato io e ho dimenticato la use flag che li metteva in italiano, ma per esempio kuroo, ho provato ha mettergli la use flag in questi due modi, ci ho provato quindi per due volte: USE="linguas_it" e una seconda volta con LINGUAS="it" ma niente, rimane in inglese...

Comunque vi ringrazio in anticipo se qualche anima buona riesce a risolvere qualche mio problema, sperando che non ne emergano di nuovi...questi mi bastano e avanzano per ora...

Pure se devo dire ke per essere la prima volta ke uso gentoo poteva andare anche molto peggio...problemi gravi nn ne ho avuti, apparte un fastidioso errore all'avvio su un file system che mi tocca fare CTRL+D per farlo partire ma diciamo che se parte non mi preoccupa più di tanto.

----------

## lele_dj

 :Shocked:  ... forse sarebbe meglio suddividere gli argomenti piuttosto che fare un topic così generico ...

inoltre dovresti dare un'occhio alle regole del forum e alla documentazione   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

Nelle Linee Guida è chiaramente specificato di creare un topic per ogni problema, ti consiglio di leggerle.

Per quanto riguarda i problemi audio, hai seguito la guida ufficiale?

Per amule il problema che segnali è, in realtà, un non-problema. Il programma ti dice che essendo una versione sperimentale vuole essere assolutamente sicuro che tu sappia quello che stai facendo lanciandolo; per "dimostrarglielo" ti basta lanciarlo con quello switch attivato, quindi

```
$ amule --even-if-lfroen-complains-this-will-stay
```

dovrebbe funzionare.

Quando io lo usavo mi dava noia 'sta cosa, quindi avevo creato una patch che mi disabilitava questo comportamento. se hai un minimo di esperienza di c++ è molto facile da farsi.

Byez

p.s. per evitarti fatiche future ed attese di risposte che possono anche tardare, ti invito a

a) leggere attentamente l'output dei programmi quando segnalano errori, nel caso di amule era molto facile arrivare ad una conclusione.

b) leggere le guide nella sezione documentazione (italiana, se no il nostro Scen si adira...   :Smile:   ) che riguardano il tuo problema, spesso sono risolutive. Eventualmente c'è pure il wiki internazionale che, pur non essendo una risorsa ufficiale, contiene parecchie informazioni utili. Nel caso tu avessi già letto guide e howto vari ti conviene sempre specificarlo nel tuo post, così si sa già qual è la base di partenza.

Non vuole essere un rimprovero o un modo gentile di dirti un rtfm, ma solo qualche consiglio per permetterti di risolvere meglio e più in fretta i tuoi problemi.

p.p.s. Dimenticavo, Benvenuto!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Di tutto un po'  :Surprised: 

----------

## niugentoo

Grazie delle risposte...chiedo scusa se avrei dovuto meterlo in più discussioni...ora provvedo a farlo, cmq amule ha funzionato come mi avevi detto, e per quanto riguarda le guide italiane di gentoo e quant'altro, potreste postarmi qualche link? Comunque il fatto è ke l'audio funziona...quindi c'è poco da andare a vedere la guida di alsa, il problema è specifico su arts che non fa funzionare gli ogg, con uno esterno non funziona più, e amsn lo fa funzionare solo alcune volte...ma l'audio in se per se si sente....

----------

## djinnZ

visto che hai risolto il problema di amule edita il primo post, cambia il titolo in qualcosa di più comprensibile ed aggiungi il [risolto].

----------

## niugentoo

ho smistato il topic in vari topic come mi avevi detto, se volete potete anche cancellarlo questo topic perchè ho appunto corretto quello che mi hai detto, smistandolo in vari post.

----------

## randomaze

 *niugentoo wrote:*   

> ho smistato il topic in vari topic come mi avevi detto, se volete potete anche cancellarlo

 

Ok, topic chiuso  :Wink: 

----------

